# Acroread Xinerama Fullscreen Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe hier ein nvidia System mit funtionierendem Xinerama. Beim Acrobat Reader kann ich jedoch lediglich auf einem Monitor den Reader im Vollbildmodus benutzen. Auf dem anderen Monitor schaltet er zwar auch auf Vollbild. Das Programmfenster wird maximiert, aber das Dokument nutzt nur 2/3 der Monitorgröße.

Woran kann das liegen? Alle anderen Programme (sonst alle GPL  :Wink: ) funktionieren tadellos.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

muß das Thema noch mal nach oben schieben. Das Problem scheint an der fehlenden, fehlerhaften bzw. unvollständigen Xinerama Unterstützung zu liegen. Das habe ich mit allen nvidia Treibern (nvidia Closed Source)die bis heute erschienen sind ausprobiert. Außerdem habe ich noch mal ein paar Test's mit ein paar anderen PDF Viewern gemacht. Dort tritt das Problem nicht auf. Ebenso wird der Druck von manchen PDF Dateien mit Fehler beendet. Darin habe ich jedoch noch kein Muster erkennen können. Aus anderen PDF Viewern heraus tritt der Fehler nicht auf.

G. R.

----------

